# Georges St-Pierre - "I Want To Fight the Best and Jake Shields Is the Best Right Now"



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Georges St-Pierre - "I Want To Fight the Best and Jake Shields Is the Best Right Now"*



> "[Jake Shields] He's a great submission fighter", St-Pierre said. "He's got great technique and takedowns. He's very good at not getting hit standing up, he's a perfect mixed martial artist and he's going to have a long career. He's a very smart guy and I have a lot of respect for this guy. I love watching his fights."
> 
> "As a matter of fact, there's only a few guys I like to watch in mixed martial arts, to learn, and he's one of them."
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/4/23/1440651/quote-of-the-day-georges-st-pierre


I'd become interesting it goes to the ground.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Ok GSP nuthuggers...is Georges just lying?


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Make this fight happen UFC.

Lets see if GSP can beat somebody at his own game.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

I hope the UFC signs him. He needs to fight the best guys at 170 to paint a clearer picture as to where he should be ranked. As for a GSP fight, I see GSP taking it. Nobody's touching him at 170. But at least Shields would be a new contender that truly deserves a fight with the champ.


----------



## Hazflo (Oct 17, 2007)

that would be a sweet fight. ok casual fans would probably hate it but picture the scrambles and transitions that would be sweet unless GSP choose to keep it standing which would be cool to see him pick jake apart


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

This would be GSP dominating Shields in the stand up game.

Thats what GSP does best, he take the fight to where his opponent is the weakest.

Lets just suppose that Shields is able to take GSP down and lets say he even get full mount... seeing how sad his G&P is, GSP's worse case scenario is for him to pull a Hendo and wait til the next round


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

People can armchair strategize forever. I'll buy that PPV.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

We might get to see GSP stand for 5 rounds lol


----------



## BTR92 (Jan 28, 2010)

attention said:


> This would be GSP dominating Shields in the stand up game.
> 
> Thats what GSP does best, he take the fight to where his opponent is the weakest.
> 
> Lets just suppose that Shields is able to take GSP down and lets say he even get full mount... seeing how sad his G&P is, GSP's worse case scenario is for him to pull a Hendo and wait til the next round


Exactly.

Shields is boring as hell, technical on the ground but just so friggin boring. I respect the ground game and everything but watch Jake Shields grind out a win on top of people is boring. At least GSP has finished fights when taking people down to the ground.

Its a tough fight to distinguish. Shields is an awesome wrestler and so is GSP. I have the edge towards GSP in the stand up obviously. I think GSPs is to well rounded for Shields and his take down defense is very strong as well.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

GSP would dominate him just as hard as everyone else.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> We might get to see GSP stand for 5 rounds lol


This would be the most likely scenario. Shields standing is a very weak fighter, GSP's athleticism would give Shields fits in the octagon. 

It would be interesting to see Shields get the TD and GSP fight off of his back since he has done very little of that during his career.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

The topic is GSP/Shields so let's stay on it. Thanks.

(not addressed to you JJ)


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Everyone is an unstoppable monster according to GSP.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

shields had awesome control over henderson, but his hits from mount were pretty weak it seemed like. Maybe being able to elbow in the UFC would be good for him. I'd still say GSP would win it.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

This fight would be interesting. I believe that GSPs stand is better than Dan Hendersons, but he doesn't hit as hard. 

Unless he makes some jurastic changes to his stand up, Shields stands absolutly no chance against GSP. Shields fights stiff standing up. Watching Shields stand up is like watching a robot fight. He hits with no rhythm. 

It would be interesting to who has the better wrestling. I always thought that if GSP fought Hendo, he would lose. Now to see Shields beat him is ridiculous.

IMO, if Shields can take down GSP and grapple with him, he can beat GSP. St.Pierre, I think, will not want this to go to the ground. Shields will win the grappling game. If Shields can't take GSP down, he's doomed.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i dont think GSP could handle Shields top game.

i just dont know if Shields can end up on top, i always doubt the guy, he always proves me wrong.

its the most interesting WW for GSP, IMO. If Jake can take GSP down, i sure he can win. Shields top game might not be devastating but he doesnt need to be, his control is the best in the game and he wont give you any mistakes to get out from under him.

it would be interesting to see if GSP can actually gas if somebody puts him on his back and works him over.

I remember when Hughes put him on his back....


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

alizio said:


> I remember when Hughes put him on his back....


You make it sound like your'e an old man talking about some far gone past.

I see this being a back and forth wrestling match, with GSP's superior stand up allowing him to set up more takedowns and inflict more damage. Its not like Shields wouldn't be able to take GSP down, but I doubt he could finish him and I doubt he would do it more than GSP. 

Then again, I gave him no chance at beating Henderson.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

GSP is so dominate because without question he determines where the fight happens, and if he feels uncomfortable in a certain situation he has the ability to change it. Shields has superb control on the ground, nice submissions, and solid gnp, but his standup is pathetic. I see GSP tooling Shields on the feet and winning with a TKO in the 1st round. Shields only chance is to weather the storm on the feet and somehow sweep GSP (good luck) and take top control where he can work his gnp and subs. Positioning on the ground and cardio will determine the outcome of this fight, and GSP is better in both departments. Regardless, this presents a different challenge for GSP, and will undoubtedly be his 'most dangerous opponent.'


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

Im still not convincined that shield's top game really is explosive enough to submit a guy like gsp. I'm not even sure that he will be able to hold gsp down very long if he takes him down. 

And I dont think that 1st Hughes fight is a good indicator of where his BJJ is now.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

OK George. I get it. Your Scared of Anderson, i get it,you've just witnessed the first ever "clowning" and its got ya worried, dont worry everyone is timid when they see someone better its natural.

for those who didnt know, this was nothing but a troll... and it worked.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

osmium said:


> Everyone is an unstoppable monster according to GSP.


exactly the guy is always saying nonsense like this is my greatest test ever when in reality the standard of his opponents arents of high calibre as the ones he faced in the past.
What is with the lip service? and y treat mma fans like idiots? save all that salesman sh!t for dana, thats his job. He needs to stop overly praising potential opponents he knows have no chance against his skillset it just makes him seem more fraudulent than he already does


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Kreed said:


> exactly the guy is always saying nonsense like this is my greatest test ever when in reality the standard of his opponents arents of high calibre as the ones he faced in the past.
> What is with the lip service? and y treat mma fans like idiots? save all that salesman sh!t for dana, thats his job. He needs to stop overly praising potential opponents he knows have no chance against his skillset it just makes him seem more fraudulent than he already does


Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't he usually only say that about opponents he is scheduled to fight? Its to be expected for someone to talk about a fighter they know they will fight but to talk about a fighter thats not even in the same organization yet has a little more credibilty to it.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Now this is a fight I would love to see. I think Shields' wrestling is good enough to take GSP down, and once there I see a slick submission coming. If he can't take this to the ground, of course GSP wins via decision.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

People say Shields stand up game is terrible, but he actually picked Henderson apart on the feet, in all rounds (other than rd 1). His stand up is very deceptive, it may not be the best, but it isnt the worst, he uses his stand up very well to execute his take downs, very smart fighter. I would love to see this fight, i believe Shields is GSP's only true competition at WW. (Looks like GSP is ducking silva as well....again)


----------



## BTR92 (Jan 28, 2010)

osmium said:


> Everyone is an unstoppable monster according to GSP.


GSP began in Karate at a very young age. A lot of parents send there kids to do self defense like Karate, Taekwondo and others to learn respect and discipline. GSP has said it himself, he comes from a tradition MMA background and the first thing they teach is respect. 



Syxx Paq said:


> OK George. I get it. Your Scared of Anderson, i get it,you've just witnessed the first ever "clowning" and its got ya worried, dont worry everyone is timid when they see someone better its natural.


When you compare who they have fought;

Silva: Franklin (2), Henderson, Nate & Forrest.

GSP: BJ (2), Hughes (3), Serra (2), Fitch, Alves & Sherk

When you look at the competition they've faced and I'm only referring to guys who are fairly solid. I think GSP isn't scared. Anderson has great strikes and is unpredictable but GSP has fought and beat a better group of fighters.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Shields does not have stellar standup but it's not even close to as bad as people make it out to be. As far as recent fights go he dealt with Lawler and Miller (making the standup a stalemate with both) and actually outstruck Hendo. His striking will never be top notch but he can take a punch (proven with Hendo) and he does enough to get his takedowns, which is all that matters.

His _shot_ in itself isn't amazing but basically once he grabs on to anything he's like glue and the chances of anyone over-grappling him at that point are slim.

This guy is in the Tito/Mir/Bisping hate club on this board for whatever reason but he's continuously proven people wrong.

Shields has some of the best guard passes in MMA. He gets to mount like it ain't shit regularly. He finishes fights too which some of the haters fail to acknowledge. 8 of his last 10 fights finished and he's still LnP :sarcastic12:

This is not an easy fight for GSP.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

BTR92 said:


> GSP began in Karate at a very young age. A lot of parents send there kids to do self defense like Karate, Taekwondo and others to learn respect and discipline. GSP has said it himself, he comes from a tradition MMA background and the first thing they teach is respect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then explain to me why you would call out a guy who isnt even in your organization, rather then a guy who you'be all but got guarenteed as your next opponent.

maybe im being a little to over analystic, but if i were gsp, and didnt want to fight anderson this would be a great way to get attention off of that fight, so naturally I being the me i am notice this if i were... damn it when i think it goes way to deep and gets too the level of "woah that dudes gone batshit"


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

GSP should get off Jake Shields nuts.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

GSP is probably the worst matchup for Jake! GSP is far ahead on the feet. GSP has the best Wrestling in MMA! I don't think Jake could take him down more then ones or twice.. and if he does, he won't submit him either or hurt him much with his GnP. I see them both standing up for 4 rounds where GSP will either TKO/KO him or win this fight via UD.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

It would be a pleasure to see GSP superman punch Shields for a TKO.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Dana White gave GSP a phone call to hype up Jake Shields so that it'll encourage him even more to come to the UFC.

SF has Hendo and UFC takes Shields. 

Quid pro quo...or not...lolz!


----------



## haitham (Mar 29, 2010)

wanna fight the best ? how about to Man Up and Fight Anderson Silva?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> Ok GSP nuthuggers...is Georges just lying?


I'm not gsp nuthugger at all, but I do think he's exaggerating quite a bit. Shields will be picked apart standing and gsp knows this. My guess is that he's pumping up shields so a victory over him would seem more important than it actually is.

Why isn't he calling out silva @ 185?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

GSP would wreck him I saw this coming and here it is.....Im going to laugh...Dana sent Danny packing he loses his first fight in Strikeforce.......Strikeforce is gonna send Jake to the UFC and Jake is gonna lose his first fight.....Priceless....

Also, I really dont think GSP wants Anderson.....so this makes sense if I were in his camp, however GSP can no longer makes claims that there is still great competition at 170 for him when he is calling out guys that are with other organizations....:thumbsup:


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

BTR92 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Shields is boring as hell, technical on the ground but just so friggin boring. I respect the ground game and everything but watch Jake Shields grind out a win on top of people is boring. At least GSP has finished fights when taking people down to the ground.
> 
> Its a tough fight to distinguish. Shields is an awesome wrestler and so is GSP. I have the edge towards GSP in the stand up obviously. I think GSPs is to well rounded for Shields and his take down defense is very strong as well.


Give me a break. Aside from the last 2 fights, his previous 8 fights were 1st or 2nd round stoppage wins. The "Shields is boring on the ground" argument doesn't hold water, give it up. It's hard to finish veterans like Hendo and Miller plain and simple. They've been fighting for ever a decade and they're scrappy as hell and don't quite.

Anyway, if GSP fights Shields it's going to look a lot like GSP vs Hughes though. GSP picks him apart on the the feet and maybe TKOs him on the ground after rocking him.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

osmium said:


> Everyone is an unstoppable monster according to GSP.


and that's the way you should look at your opponents. They should be treated as the most dangerous men on the planet, for every fight, no matter who it is.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

GSP VS Shields.....Shields is so boring, he couldnt finish Henderson from full mount for 4 rounds. Couldnt even give him a fat lip. Whats he gonna do with a much much more athletic GSP. I dont want to see this fight.

GSP vs Silva....make it happen.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i wish i knew how hurt Dan really is.

taking down and easily controlling Dan Henderson is not a small feat for a 5 rounder.

finishing Dan Henderson with anything other then a sub is a tough thing to do for a HW, nevermind a natural WW. stop nitpicking on an impressive performance.

Ill say one thing, Hendos chin is legendary, GSPs?? Not so much. If Shields got on top of GSP and pounded on him, we will see if he has the heart of a champion or not. he really hasnt been tested in so long in a major way.

that being said, im unsure if Shields can take GSP down and control him. I didnt think he could do that to Hendo either tho.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

Syxx Paq said:


> OK George. I get it. Your Scared of Anderson, i get it,you've just witnessed the first ever "clowning" and its got ya worried, dont worry everyone is timid when they see someone better its natural.


What does this have to do with the GSP/Shields possibility? :confused03:


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

alizio said:


> i wish i knew how hurt Dan really is.
> 
> taking down and easily controlling Dan Henderson is not a small feat for a 5 rounder.
> 
> ...


I would like to know what was wrong with Henderson as well, but nitpicking I was not, just pointing out the facts. He did win and was dominate on a very stiff Henderson. Hendos chin is great but you got to hit him to test it. 
I dont really care for GSP but I dont think Shields is close to the same calliber.


----------



## BTR92 (Jan 28, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> then explain to me why you would call out a guy who isnt even in your organization, rather then a guy who you'be all but got guarenteed as your next opponent.
> 
> maybe im being a little to over analystic, but if i were gsp, and didnt want to fight anderson this would be a great way to get attention off of that fight, so naturally I being the me i am notice this if i were... damn it when i think it goes way to deep and gets too the level of "woah that dudes gone batshit"



Shields is actually a free-agent at the moment. And really who else is there to verse at 170lbs in the UFC? Hes literally beaten everyone there is except for Daley. Guys he should fight are Shields and Nick Diaz.



morninglightmt said:


> Give me a break. Aside from the last 2 fights, his previous 8 fights were 1st or 2nd round stoppage wins. The "Shields is boring on the ground" argument doesn't hold water, give it up. It's hard to finish veterans like Hendo and Miller plain and simple. They've been fighting for ever a decade and they're scrappy as hell and don't quite.
> 
> Anyway, if GSP fights Shields it's going to look a lot like GSP vs Hughes though. GSP picks him apart on the the feet and maybe TKOs him on the ground after rocking him.


I'm sorta new to Strikeforce. From what I have seen Shields looks like a pure wrestler who lays out victories.

GSPs chin is questionable but the punches Shields was throwing towards Hendo were like slaps.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

The fight with Dan Henderson is the 1st time we've seen Jake Shields caught by a big punch in a long time....

People are under the assumption that Jake Shields has bad standup simply becuase he doesn't bang... 

Jake Shields has the ability to neutralize other fighters standup period. He did it with Condit, he neutralized Daleys and he also was able to do it with Okami... he ducks under and shoots.... and he rarely gets hit... but he lands alot of what he throws...

With compact strikers like Gilbert Melendez and rangy ones like Nick Diaz that he trains with every day for years I doubt that he walks in a cage and gets "tooled" in the standup by GSP...... 

Especially when hes faced superior strikers to GSP like say.... Paul Daley and Dan Henderson.

And Shields has an huge advantage in submission game. People saying that he wouldn't do anything because his gnp looked soft aren't taking his ability to finish fights into consideration.

This would be a compeditive fight IMO.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I assume he has bad standup because whe he does strike it lacks power and technique. His head movement isn't great and it is in such contrast to his amazing wrestling and BJJ that is stands out that he isn't as well rounded as GSP. 

I am a Shields fan but I'd love to see him give the evolution of his game the same dedication that GSP does. That is what is going to be required to dethrone someone like GSP.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i heard the same song and dance for Mooseassi.

turns out all it took was consistently putting him on his back.

thats the way to beat GSP too IMO. at least the best way. the question to me is can Shields put him on his back consistently??

since nobody has proven they can, i would lean towards, no.

do i think Shields will beat GSP if he can take him down consistently?? 100%, his BJJ is better and so is his control.

the biggest difference in their ground styles is guys Jake fights dont really get up after he takes them down. its pretty boring but pretty remarkable.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> The fight with Dan Henderson is the 1st time we've seen Jake Shields caught by a big punch in a long time....
> 
> People are under the assumption that Jake Shields has bad standup simply becuase he doesn't bang...
> 
> ...


I still think that GSP's striking is superior to Shield's and if Shields can't get it to the ground consistently, then it could be a long night. On the ground, I think that GSP would stay out of trouble, but I am still interested to see what Shields has. This would be by far his biggest test.


----------



## x_Rampage_x (Sep 5, 2009)

GSP should move up weight classes


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Xerxes said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/4/23/1440651/quote-of-the-day-georges-st-pierre
> 
> 
> I'd become interesting it goes to the ground.


hmmm this fight would be good, but i'd much rather see Anderson vs G.S.P


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

x_Rampage_x said:


> GSP should move up weight classes


Why? He has not been able to finish opponents in his weight class for a while, he would have a size disadvantage in a lot of his fights, and he has numerous fights that people still want to see at his weight class. So in your opinion why should he move up?


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> With compact strikers like Gilbert Melendez and rangy ones like Nick Diaz that he trains with every day for years I doubt that he walks in a cage and gets "tooled" in the standup by GSP......
> 
> Especially when hes faced superior strikers to GSP like say.... Paul Daley and Dan Henderson.


Both have more power than GSP but in terms of movement, angles, technique, and controlling the range, GSP is still ahead of them. Hendo doesn't throw kicks, doesn't use fakes or anything to setup his strikes and just wings the big power punches. Not to mention that he moves like a slug compared to GSP. Daley's better than Hendo in that he's got better movement and a few more techniques, but he doesn't have GSP's kicks nor his feints & deceptive combos.

You could argue that Hendo & Daley are more dangerous because of their one-shot knockout power, but when looking at the overall skill & technique, GSP is the better striker. With Hendo you just watch out for the big right hand, with Daley you keep him at range so he can't hit you with his hooks, do that and they can't KO you or outpoint you. With GSP, he's happy to hit you from any range and he can do so, plus he'll just take the points and not worry about the KO if that's what it comes down to. He has more tool and ways to win a striking match than Hendo & Daley.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

will GSP even use kicks vs Shields??

Shields isnt a great striker.

Shields is great at avoiding strikes.

Alot of ppl fail to realize this. He is also great with timing his TDs. Throwing kicks vs a guy like him is a dangerous game to play, he is known to take ppl down and stay on them the entire round.


----------



## dooglaz (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey whats up all. First post on this forum. I have to agree with the above post, the speed and timing of his td are spot on. Found this writeup pn bleacher:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/383616-is-strikeforce-middleweight-champ-jake-shields-ufc-bound


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Michigan REPRESENT!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I believe I'd be willing to pay for this fight alone.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

GSP by first round KO, no doubt about that one. This would be a horrible fight for Jake Shields. He beat a washed up Hendo with a busted up back, try taking down GSP in his prime.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

rabakill said:


> GSP by first round KO, no doubt about that one. This would be a horrible fight for Jake Shields. He beat a washed up Hendo with a busted up back, try taking down GSP in his prime.


Shield's deserves more credit than you're giving him. :confused02:


----------



## LIC (Oct 19, 2008)

dlxrevolution said:


> Unless he makes some *jurastic* changes ...


In the words of Rogan, we have a new word for the dictionary ladies and gentlemen ....

Do you mean drastic or jurassic?


----------



## rushStPierre (Nov 22, 2009)

Syxx Paq said:


> OK George. I get it. Your Scared of Anderson, i get it,you've just witnessed the first ever "clowning" and its got ya worried, dont worry everyone is timid when they see someone better its natural.


k now back to reality:

gsp would have anderson on his back the entire night at 170


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

rushStPierre said:


> k now back to reality:
> 
> gsp would have anderson on his back the entire night at 170


So you admit gsp's only chance of winning is LNP


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Jake Shields has very underrated takedown ability and has great control. Many people didn't give him a shot at Henderson because they believed he wouldn't get him down, but he was able to at will despite being the smaller man and the lesser wrestler. He also has something that GSP lacks, a deadly submission game. GSP has been submitted by Hughes, and I don't have any doubt that Shields has the ability to submit him if he gets top control.

Across the octagon, GSP is a faster, stronger athlete. His takedowns are considered to be the best in MMA, and his takedown defense is revered. Offensively, he doesn't need much, other then his control and positioning, but he is a ground and pound threat. He also has a huge edge in striking, and the fight could play out like the Fitch fight, with GSP using his superior striking to batter Shields and get the fight horizontal.

All things considered, Shields doesn't utilize that submission game nearly enough as he needs to, and while he has the ability to submit just about anyone from top control, he recently just doesn't. GSP would likely get the takedowns and win a decision going away with positioning and a little ground and pound, with Shields being on top maybe once or twice.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

TLC said:


> All things considered, Shields doesn't utilize that submission game nearly enough as he needs to, and while he has the ability to submit just about anyone from top control, he recently just doesn't. GSP would likely get the takedowns and win a decision going away with positioning and a little ground and pound, with Shields being on top maybe once or twice.


I agreed with the rest of your post but this is false; you can call out his last two fights but that's sort of a short span to use to say he doesn't finish fights via submission. He's actually pretty badass at finishing fights via submission as shown by 6 of his last 10, 2 others of his last ten by TKO, and then 2 dominant decisions (I'll give Mayhem his props but still it was a pretty decisive decision); this dude gets it done.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

vilify said:


> So you admit gsp's only chance of winning is LNP


Just like Anderson can only win by striking! Admit it!:sarcastic12: GSP as well as anyone fighting Anderson knows you have to take Anderson out of his element. Striking Silva is by far the best striker the UFC has ever seen. This is an MMA fight and anything can happen whether it is Silva by Sub, GSP by KO or a tie. It would be the most foolish thing for GSP to not try to take Silva down and TKO him with GnP. If he wants to be careful about it and not get into a dangerous situation like Hendo then it is just him being smart.

GSP would use his striking to beat Jake. I like them both and it would be cool to see who is better on the ground but GSP has a clear advantage and would pick and Jake until Jake was tired or dazed and then GnP TKO.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Would be a good fight, at least we could see GSP standing up for like 4 rounds or so, and then take the victory.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

gwabblesore said:


> I agreed with the rest of your post but this is false; you can call out his last two fights but that's sort of a short span to use to say he doesn't finish fights via submission. He's actually pretty badass at finishing fights via submission as shown by 6 of his last 10, 2 others of his last ten by TKO, and then 2 dominant decisions (I'll give Mayhem his props but still it was a pretty decisive decision); this dude gets it done.


Certain fighters are harder to submit than others. He certainly has the ability but his last two fights are a bit concerning as he was unable to do anything with dominant positions for 25 minutes.

The point being, I believe his opportunities against GSP will be few and far between, and while GSP is vulnerable off his back, he's no cupcake.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Shields is a legit fighter, remember his last few fights have been at 185. Not even his natural weight class. I think a lot of people are underestimating Shields, and his game. People hate on Shields Gnp, but in the UFC he can drop thoese elbows, and eLbows are a huge part of Gnp.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Jake Shields, lmao. He would get killed by ALves, Koscheck and many more. Hughes could probably beat him right now. SF is the minor leagues, what happened to the great Mousasi a p4p top 10, he got destroyed by some punk. Now its Shields, yeah you really want to fight the best GSP:confused02:
p.s. Yeah he was really hard to hit in that first round, Hendo fought like he had a broken back or he would have been a 1st round KO, he is one hell of a challenge, much tougher than AS at 170.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

machidaisgod said:


> Jake Shiels, lmao. He would get killed by ALves, Koscheck and many more. * Hughes *could probably beat him right now. SF is the minor leagues, what happened to the great Mousasi a p4p top 10, he got destroyed by some punk. Now its Shields, yeah you really want to fight the best GSP:confused02:


Absolutely not. I'd also favor him over Alves. Koscheck would be a bit rough for him though admittedly.

Also don't know about SF being a minor leagues. They host Jacare, Mousasi, King Mo, Gilbert Melendez, and Fedor and Rogers and Overeem.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

TLC said:


> Absolutely not. I'd also favor him over Alves. Koscheck would be a bit rough for him though admittedly.
> 
> Also don't know about SF being a minor leagues. They host Jacare, Mousasi, King Mo, Gilbert Melendez, and Fedor and Rogers and Overeem.


Unfortunately I think that those names do not put the in the same league as UFC. They just don't really have the fights that people want to see and they don't have near as many fighters. Even in this forum everyone really talks about things in the UFC section because that is what everyone cares about. You only see people posting on the SF threads like a night before the event and then only a couple of days after, even when there was a huge brawl and three belts on the line in their last event.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

shields most definetly has the heart and the ground game to take on gsp, now if he could find some decent standup he will be a force in the ufc.


----------



## GracieKiller (Apr 19, 2010)

I think the reason GSP is saying this is partly why Dana White is setting up a contract for UFC with Shields. I mean, Shields already has a ZUFFA deal so he's under the Fertita control. That's why we saw Dana asking Shields out on a date at WEC 48.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

oh please god NO!!!!! it will be two guys trying to convert the other to homosexuality even though they are both gay


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

hahahahhhahahahahahhahahhhahahaha, lmao


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> shields most definetly has the heart and the ground game to take on gsp, now if he could find some decent standup he will be a force in the ufc.


^^^THIS^^^


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

machidaisgod said:


> Jake Shields, lmao. He would get killed by ALves, Koscheck and many more. Hughes could probably beat him right now. SF is the minor leagues, what happened to the great Mousasi a p4p top 10, he got destroyed by some punk. Now its Shields, yeah you really want to fight the best GSP:confused02:
> p.s. Yeah he was really hard to hit in that first round, Hendo fought like he had a broken back or he would have been a 1st round KO, he is one hell of a challenge, much tougher than AS at 170.


 Mousasi got destroyed by some punk? do you even watch mma?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

TDD.

you better have it. regardless of w/e skills you have, if you dont have this, you are always risking losing to an "inferior" fighter.

Mousasi has a long way to go to be a top fighter, tbh.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah. At first I thought Mousasi was "letting" it go to the ground because he felt he had a technique advantage, but after I don't know how many unresisted TD's, I started to think to myself, "I could TD this guy, wtf."


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

alizio said:


> TDD.
> 
> you better have it. regardless of w/e skills you have, if you dont have this, you are always risking losing to an "inferior" fighter.
> 
> Mousasi has a long way to go to be a top fighter, tbh.


I don't think Jacare and Big Nog worry about it too much.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

alizio said:


> TDD.
> 
> you better have it. regardless of w/e skills you have, if you dont have this, you are always risking losing to an "inferior" fighter.
> 
> Mousasi has a long way to go to be a top fighter, tbh.


Nope sorry when you are causing more damage from your back i would just stay there also.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Nope sorry when you are causing more damage from your back i would just stay there also.


 
Well when your not you need TDD.....sorry to break it to you but if you think King Mo is a good wrestler or the best Moussasi is going to face your crazy....he had nothing off his back really for Mo....

Once this is the situation your TDD....is going to need to come into play......Yes, sorry!!!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Nope sorry when you are causing more damage from your back i would just stay there also.


I hear what you're saying and I agree that Mousasi was doing more damage from the back (at many points), but I don't see using a lost match due primarily to insufficient TDD as evidence to support the lack of need for sufficient TDD.



TLC said:


> I don't think Jacare and Big Nog worry about it too much.


Jacare is sick, but Big Nog isn't the greatest reference of a superior MMA'ist "in this day and age." He's rather low on the rung of HW fighters (these days).


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Yeah. At first I thought Mousasi was "letting" it go to the ground because he felt he had a technique advantage, but after I don't know how many unresisted TD's, I started to think to myself, "I could TD this guy, wtf."


You ever thought that it was Mo's incredible wrestling, rather than Mousassis poor TDD? Im sure Gegard would be able to prevent a faily decent wrestler from taking him down. King Mo on the other hand, is one of the best in the business. You wouldnt come close to taking him down.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Well when your not you need TDD.....sorry to break it to you but if you think King Mo is a good wrestler or the best Moussasi is going to face your crazy....he had nothing off his back really for Mo....
> 
> Once this is the situation your TDD....is going to need to come into play......Yes, sorry!!!


I seen Mousasi get a couple of nice one's that could of Ko'd other fighters, Mousasi also wanted to Stand up but King Mo's lackluster performance after the take downs clouded Mousasi judgement, so he just kept in on the ground. I cant really agree that he need's to work on his TDD,but i do think King Mo should join the Dream Tourny and have a rematch.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Well when your not you need TDD.....sorry to break it to you but *if you think King Mo is a good wrestler[ or the best Moussasi is going to face your crazy*....he had nothing off his back really for Mo....
> 
> Once this is the situation your TDD....is going to need to come into play......Yes, sorry!!!


That's silly. He's been the best wrestler in America for quite some time. Freestyle as well. Freestyle > Folkstyle in terms of scoring takedowns. GSP also trains in freestyle rather than the folkstyle base of our college wrestlers going into MMA.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> You ever thought that it was Mo's incredible wrestling, rather than Mousassis poor TDD? Im sure Gegard would be able to prevent a faily decent wrestler from taking him down. King Mo on the other hand, is one of the best in the business. You wouldnt come close to taking him down.


First of all, me talking about landing a TD on Mousasi was sort of figurative, so relax. 

Mo was good at the TD, but Mousasi's lack of TDD was more so apparent in his inability to do a simple sprawl. It's not like Mo beat Mousasi's sprawl by speed & timing, Mousasi just seemingly never sprawled. It'd be one thing if he was attempting TDD and just got beat by the shoot, but what looked suspect was his lack of sprawls altogether.

Don't get me wrong, I like Mousasi and I thought this Mo fight was going to be a walk in the park, but clearly, his lack of TDD was a huge downfall.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> I seen Mousasi get a couple of nice one's that could of Ko'd other fighters, Mousasi also wanted to Stand up but King Mo's lackluster performance after the take downs clouded Mousasi judgement, so he just kept in on the ground. I cant really agree that he need's to work on his TDD,but i do think King Mo should join the Dream Tourny and have a rematch.


 
LOL...if you really think that he doesn't need to improve his TDD then thats cool, your boy will lose alot more fights then, especially since Mo showed the blueprint to success......the truth is any fighter can always improve their game.....Gegard needs to be more effective off his back which, he clearly wasn't, and he needs to prevent himself from ending up there in the 1st place.....How do you know what happened to Gegard's judgment??? Do you know him?? So then your assuming that's what happened....it's not! he was outclassed on the ground...period!! Either stop yourself from ending up there or be a hell of alot more effective than he was against Mo off his back...





TLC said:


> That's silly. He's been the best wrestler in America for quite some time. Freestyle as well. Freestyle > Folkstyle in terms of scoring takedowns. GSP also trains in freestyle rather than the folkstyle base of our college wrestlers going into MMA.


 
Mo is a good wrester, I'm not trying to shit on him I'm just saying there are way better out here and I have listened to alot of talk about bring Gegard to the UFC....he will face better wrestlers in the UFC. Thats the reason I made that statement...:thumbsup:


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> LOL...if you really think that he doesn't need to improve his TDD then thats cool, your boy will lose alot more fights then, especially since Mo showed the blueprint to success......the truth is any fighter can always improve their game.....Gegard needs to be more effective off his back which, he clearly wasn't, and he needs to prevent himself from ending up there in the 1st place.....How do you know what happened to Gegard's judgment??? Do you know him?? So then your assuming that's what happened....it's not! he was outclassed on the ground...period!! Either stop yourself from ending up there or be a hell of alot more effective than he was against Mo off his back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like who? The only one with an even slighly comparable resume is maybe Phil Davis and Ryan Bader, and I wouldn't say they are better at takedowns. Better at control and definitely all around grappling, but not takedowns. Say what you want about his opponents or whatever, but I THINK he's nearly perfect on his shots in his career. I'm not totally sure, but I don't recall him missing any shots other than maybe one or two.

EDIT: Yeah...fightmetric is saying he missed two shots against Mousasi, although I think they counted the one where it took a second effort as a miss shot, successful clinch takedown.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Both are boring, both rely on wrestling to edging out decisions, both refuse to push themselves, wouldn't look forward to this fight.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> LOL...if you really think that he doesn't need to improve his TDD then thats cool, your boy will lose alot more fights then, especially since Mo showed the blueprint to success......the truth is any fighter can always improve their game.....Gegard needs to be more effective off his back which, he clearly wasn't, and he needs to prevent himself from ending up there in the 1st place.....How do you know what happened to Gegard's judgment??? Do you know him?? So then your assuming that's what happened....it's not! he was outclassed on the ground...period!! Either stop yourself from ending up there or be a hell of alot more effective than he was against Mo off his back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your opinion i however don't agree that Mousasi was outclassed since he came out doing more damage at the end of the fight.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Your opinion i however don't agree that Mousasi was outclassed since he came out doing more damage at the end of the fight.


The only round where Mousasi really did more damage was round 2. I thought that round was awesome and I really would have liked to have seen him win the whole fight off of his back like that but he didn't. Mo was landing bigger shots and controlling the fight.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

gwabblesore said:


> The only round where Mousasi really did more damage was round 2. I thought that round was awesome and I really would have liked to have seen him win the whole fight off of his back like that but he didn't. Mo was landing bigger shots and controlling the fight.


Mo got out struck in every round,and Mousasi's up kicks did a lot more damage then Mo's lay and pray.Mo's take downs did not hurt Mousasi in anyway.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

Back on topic, I see this fight going like GSP/Hughes 2. GSP will keep it standing and pick Shields apart on the feet. It would be interesting to see GSP fight someone with a ground game that he actually has to worry about. I wonder how many fights he'd have to win before he got the title shot. Maybe give him the winner of Fitch/Alves and see how he does.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

mattreis324 said:


> Back on topic, I see this fight going like GSP/Hughes 2. GSP will keep it standing and pick Shields apart on the feet. It would be interesting to see GSP fight someone with a ground game that he actually has to worry about. I wonder how many fights he'd have to win before he got the title shot. Maybe give him the winner of Fitch/Alves and see how he does.


Immediate title shot is what I'd like to see. The guy's on a serious tear and the only contender who GSP hasn't beaten is Daley who GSP would maul and who's already been mauled by Shields.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

It'll be a fight, that's for damn sure, but Jake will have one hell of a time taking Georges down and he won't finish him anywhere. 

It's St. Pierre's fight to lose, and I can't see him losing it.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

vandalian said:


> It'll be a fight, that's for damn sure, but Jake will have one hell of a time taking Georges down and he won't finish him anywhere.
> 
> It's St. Pierre's fight to lose, and I can't see him losing it.


I agree GSP is on a different level of skill, thats why i would of loved to see GSP against Silva.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> I agree GSP is on a different level of skill, thats why i would of loved to see GSP against Silva.


Apart from a Lyoto/Anderson that will never happen, GSP/Anderson would be the biggest fight the UFC could possibly put on. I don't know if that will ever happen either, but that would be the fight of the century.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Jake Shieldz tis da biggest challonge of ma carhere 

I am da biest GSP evar


----------

